
The Missing Bit: Windows 8 Doesn’t Want Your App. Try Again Later - kristianp
http://themissingbit.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/windows-8-doesnt-want-your-app-try.html
======
SlipperySlope
Apparently Microsoft has bugs in their app store submission process.

